# Where is the Comfort Control Module?



## sirius815 (May 13, 2009)

*Where is the Central Control Module?*

Hi all - I've got a v8 Treg air sus + nav. Got vag'd today and it came up with a ton for intermittent faults for the ccm. Thinking that a connection may be loose. Any one know where it is located?
Also, if anyone thinks that it is not just a loose connector, let me know your ideas.
Thanks, Ben K.


_Modified by sirius815 at 6:02 PM 9-12-2009_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Where is the Central Control Module? (sirius815)*

First, record all the faults. Then clear them to see which ones come back. It is possible they they all happened when/if your car had a weak battery and if that has been replaced, you may not have any faults. I don't think you will find that you have a loose connection to any of the control modules.


----------



## sirius815 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Where is the Central Control Module? (spockcat)*

Faults were cleared. I then drove around the block and rescanned. Faults stayed.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Where is the Central Control Module? (sirius815)*

Post the scan of the faults here


----------



## sirius815 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Where is the Central Control Module? (spockcat)*

Address 01: Engine Labels: 077-907-560-AXQ.lbl
Part No SW: 4D0 907 560 DA HW: 8E0 907 560 
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0050 
Coding: 0007875
Shop #: WSC 22520 444 54396
3 Faults Found:
17887 - Brake Boost Vacuum System: Mechanical Failure 
P1479 - 008 - Implausible Signal
16497 - Intake Air Temp. Sensor (G42): Signal too High 
P0113 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
16486 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too Low 
P0102 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09D-927-750.lbl
Part No: 09D 927 750 N
Component: AL 600 6Q 0578 
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 22520 444 85658
1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory - MIL ON
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 7L0-907-379-MK25.lbl
Part No: 7L0 907 379 B
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0106 
Coding: 0014593
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: None
Part No SW: 7L0 909 137 C HW: 7L0 909 137 C
Component: 1W Kessy 6850 
Revision: 00H22071 Serial number: VWZ3Z0C7070665
Coding: 0147688
Shop #: WSC 22520 444 92462
Part No: 4E0 905 852 C
Component: ELV 1734
1 Fault Found:
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 14
Reset counter: 182
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 21:17:24

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0201 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
01893 - Belt Height Adjustment Position Sensor (G372) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No: 7L6 907 040 D
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 2714 
Coding: 0001030
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
02100 - Footwell Flap Motor (V261) 
000 - - - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 7L6-937-049.lbl
Part No: 7L6 937 049 K
Component: 2702 
Coding: 0105694
Shop #: WSC 22520 444 82905
3 Faults Found:
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01517 - Control Module for Trailer/Towing Sensor (J345) 
014 - Defective
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - - 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 D
Component: 02 Airbag 8.4E+ H07 0952 
Coding: 0012338
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 7L6-953-549.lbl
Part No: 7L6 953 549 B
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3201 
Coding: 0000032
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 7L6-920-xxx-17-7LA.lbl
Part No: 7L6 920 980 D
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 2835 
Coding: 0005131
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 85658
1 Fault Found:
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 22520 444 57498
1 Fault Found:
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 7L6-919-879.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 879 A
Component: JCI PathPoint 2200 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: None
Part No: 0AD 927 755 BE
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0122 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 7L6-907-553.lbl
Part No: 7L6 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1P1 3650 
Coding: 0015520
Shop #: WSC 22520 444 00387
1 Fault Found:
01769 - Sensor for Vehicle Leveling; Front Right (G289) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0201 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 7L6-919-887-CD.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 887 DX
Component: Navigation 0728 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 22520 444 57498
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 7L0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 7L0 959 933 C
Component: B0 HSG 0102 
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 22520 444 85658
Part No: 7L0 959 701 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0104
Part No: 7L0 959 702 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0104
Part No: 7L0 959 703 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0104
Part No: 7L0 959 704 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0104
8 Faults Found:
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00929 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Passenger Side (F221) 
 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00930 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Rear Left (F222) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J398) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00931 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Rear Right (F223) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 7L6 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0108 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
02246 - Loudspeaker; Center 
011 - Open Circuit
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 7L6-035-186-CD.lbl
Part No: 7L6 035 186 AX
Component: Radio 0728 
Coding: 0005077
Shop #: WSC 22520 444 57498
1 Fault Found:
00857 - CD Changer Unit (R41) 
003 - Mechanical Failure
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 7L0-907-273.lbl
Part No: 7L0 907 273 H
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0016 
Coding: 0012339
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
6 Faults Found:
01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent - MIL ON
01467 - Front Left Tire Pressure Sensor (G222) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent - MIL ON
01468 - Front Right Tire Pressure Sensor (G223) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent - MIL ON
01469 - Rear Left Tire Pressure Sensor (G224) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent - MIL ON
01470 - Rear Right Tire Pressure Sensor (G225) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent - MIL ON
01477 - System Switched Off 
000 - - 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416 
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 376832
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 7L0 907 383 E HW: 7L0 907 383 E
Component: ANHAENGERELEKTRONIK 8254 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00387
1 Fault Found:
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Count: 0
Count: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof Labels: 7L6-919-044.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 044 C
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0529 
Revision: 00000529 Serial number: 2009289.01 
Shop #: WSC 22520 444 54396
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sirius815 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Where is the Central Control Module? (sirius815)*

Notice: I think these faults are contributed to my dumb self forgetting to hook up the right side mass airflow meter after checking the filter Doh!. The brake boost vacuum system fault did not show on the second scan.
Also, the front right suspension sensor I will have to check tomorrow. Once again I believe it's the connector - we did some off-roading and vibrations were abundant. Unless the sensor went bad which of course can happen. The car does raise and lower fine.

Address 01: Engine Labels: 077-907-560-AXQ.lbl
Part No SW: 4D0 907 560 DA HW: 8E0 907 560 
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0050 
Coding: 0007875
Shop #: WSC 22520 444 54396
3 Faults Found:
17887 - Brake Boost Vacuum System: Mechanical Failure 
P1479 - 008 - Implausible Signal
16497 - Intake Air Temp. Sensor (G42): Signal too High 
P0113 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
16486 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too Low 
P0102 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09D-927-750.lbl
Part No: 09D 927 750 N
Component: AL 600 6Q 0578 
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 22520 444 85658
1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory - MIL ON


----------

